
Stanley Kubrick’s Interview with The New Yorker  - J3L2404
http://www.openculture.com/2012/06/rare_1960s_audio_stanley_kubricks_interview_with_ithe_new_yorkeri.html
======
baby
Playboy: If life is so purposeless, do you feel its worth living?

Kubrick: Yes, for those who manage somehow to cope with our mortality. The
very meaninglessness of life forces a man to create his own meaning. Children,
of course, begin life with an untarnished sense of wonder, a capacity to
experience total joy at something as simple as the greenness of a leaf; but as
they grow older, the awareness of death and decay begins to impinge on their
consciousness and subtly erode their joie de vivre (a keen enjoyment of
living), their idealism - and their assumption of immortality.

As a child matures, he sees death and pain everywhere about him, and begins to
lose faith in the ultimate goodness of man. But if he’s reasonably strong -
and lucky - he can emerge from this twilight of the soul into a rebirth of
life’s élan (enthusiastic and assured vigour and liveliness).

Both because of and in spite of his awareness of the meaninglessness of life,
he can forge a fresh sense of purpose and affirmation. He may not recapture
the same pure sense of wonder he was born with, but he can shape something far
more enduring and sustaining.

The most terrifying fact about the universe is not that it is hostile but that
it is indifferent; but if we can come to terms with this indifference and
accept the challenges of life within the boundaries of death - however mutable
man may be able to make them - our existence as a species can have genuine
meaning and fulfilment. However vast the darkness, we must supply our own
light. — Stanley Kubrick in interview for Playboy

------
sicher
Mp3 is on this page: <http://www.sliated.com/kubrick.htm>

~~~
luriel
More interviews with Kubrick:

<http://genius.cat-v.org/stanley-kubrick/interviews/>

------
mynameishere
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8QCuxNsMyw>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUZ6yzv2SB0>

Quick insight into the guy, along with how he interacted with different actors
on set.

------
bocmaxima
His insights about problem solving and logical thinking are well worth a
listen.

------
stephth
Has anyone found a link to the actual audio file? I'm traveling and would like
to listen to this.

~~~
infinite_snoop
<http://sliated.com/kubrick_archive/kubrick_1966.mp3>

